# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  usb bị virus làm ẩn mất các file

## bumchiu.lost

usb của chị em bị dính virus , nó lầm ẩn hết tất cả các file trong đó , nhìn vào thì ko thấy gì nhưng dùng kis quét virus thì em vẫn thấy ố báo số file đã quét đc . em down cái recorver my file để khôi phục dữ liệu , em quét thì thấy các file trong úb của chị em , nhưng ko biết làm thế nào để đưa nó ra usb lại . ai biết dùng thì chỉ em với nha (hoặc là có cách gì hay hơn thì bay em luôn cũng đc [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## lehue2603

mình đã gặp trường hợp giống của bạn. đó là 1 loại virus có tên là dxdialog.exe. nó làm ẩn các file có trong usb của bạn. để vô hiệu hóa nó bạn phải dùng chương trình diệt virus.virus này dễ diệt thôi bạn ạ.
chúc thành công

----------


## nguyenuyen

http://www.4shared.com/file/221017641/a9101c76/process_approach.html chạy cái process xóa mấy cái nghi là vir [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] (nếu nó khóa task)
http://www.4shared.com/file/155085119/bfedcdb1/phuchoifolderan.html (xong chạy cái này phục hồi lại những folder bị ẩn )
chúc thành công [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## NgocAnhs

úi , file thứ nhất có trojan #_#

----------


## PhamQuangVinh

ẹc file nào có trojans :angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:

----------


## xuantruong.seo

đã gưởi file lên cho người ta còn cài trojan ác thế [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## zin9xpro

down 2 cái file trên về có được không bạn??
ai đã thử rồi thì cho ý kiến đi.

----------

